# Honda HRR2169VYA Mower Questions



## rwh963 (Jan 8, 2023)

dump picked this mower recently. really nice shape, even came with 2 pair of new blades. PO left a note on it, and a box of parts. the used blade shows a bend, indicating it went over a stump or other object. you can see from the box lid what he was planning on getting to repair. this is about a $500 mower new, $250 used in good shape. like to figure it out.

fuel in it, it started several times after several pulls, stalling out shortly after. it has been suggested it might need the blade system to kick it started properly.

i'm hoping the engine and shaft are ok. missing the woodruff key, and i believe one other part i can't id yet. 

wondering, is the key a sacrificial part? can this mower be converted to a non-brake clutch set up, if desired. i really don't care about keeping the mower running after the blade stops.


----------



## rwh963 (Monday at 6:17 PM)

decided to order a missing drive disc, pick up a woodruff key, and maybe replace the bearings, and see how it does.


----------



## cookies (Monday at 6:20 PM)

They have a wax pellet activated choke system, when it fails the choke does not work so it does not start.


----------



## cookies (Monday at 6:24 PM)

It also has a internal timing belt that if it breaks or jumps it will not run and likely cause valve damage


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Monday at 6:39 PM)

A timing belt on a 160cc engine?? Dang Hondas lol.


----------



## rwh963 (Monday at 7:21 PM)

cookies said:


> They have a wax pellet activated choke system, when it fails the choke does not work so it does not start.


just researched it. never heard of it before. thx for the tip! i knew about there being a timing belt, but have never changed one. good for 100k miles??


----------



## rwh963 (Tuesday at 12:26 PM)

ordered 2 woodruff keys ($2 each). so far spent less than $40 on necessary parts. hope it works!


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Tuesday at 1:15 PM)

If the crankshaft is bent don’t bother trying to fix it. If the crank is good pull the carb off and clean it. The engine will run no problem without the blades installed. I hardly see any problems with the choke system on Honda mowers. Never had problems (so far) with timing belts either. What I do see a lot is dirty carbs from people letting them sit with E10 fuel.


----------



## rwh963 (Tuesday at 2:10 PM)

Visually the crank looks good. Doesn’t do anything bad while holding it. Not gonna put much $ into it, though it is a $500 mower !


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Tuesday at 2:23 PM)

Put the mower on its side, carb side up. Remove the spark plug and pull the starter rope. If you see a wobble I wouldn’t go any further with it.


----------



## rwh963 (Tuesday at 2:53 PM)

Good suggestion. I do see a wobble. A bridge too far? Hate to give up on a nice mower, but not interested in spending big $$. That said, engine swap? Keep the body, remove the brain?


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Tuesday at 3:01 PM)

You could put a crank in it they’re not too expensive. I can get you a price tomorrow when I’m at work. If there’s a Honda power equipment dealer near you they’ll be able to help you as well.


----------



## rwh963 (Tuesday at 3:04 PM)

i saw it earlier on the honda website. there is a shop nearby as well. does this require an engine break down? not sure i want to go down a rabbit hole of cost and repairs.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Tuesday at 3:08 PM)

Yes you have to tear the engine down to replace the crank.


----------



## rwh963 (Tuesday at 3:11 PM)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Yes you have to tear the engine down to replace the crank.








Honda Power Products Parts - Parts look up and information


The official parts look up site for Honda Power Equipment, Honda Marine, and Honda Engines. Search for parts for your Honda generator, lawn mower, tiller, trimmer, pump, snow blower, outboard, and small engine. Parts ordering is also available for Honda Engines.




peparts.honda.com


----------



## rwh963 (Tuesday at 3:14 PM)

would this incident, bending a blade on something, cause internal engine damage as well? and, looks like a donor engine might be best option, but would probably need to be the same type (blade brake)?

or, it has lots of low mileage (by appearance) parts. i could do a big teardown and part out on ebay. i had considered selling it in the spring for about $200, but with all the work it may take, profit that way would pretty low.


----------



## rwh963 (Tuesday at 3:27 PM)

Cancelled the woodruff keys. Will return the Amazon ordered parts later. Honda shop says there can be rounding out internally depending on how long it ran afterwards. Still lots of value on the carcass, just harder to accomplish.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Tuesday at 3:43 PM)

Most likely the previous owner hit a rock or something, noticed the vibration and stopped using it. Probably brought it to a dealer and they delivered the bad news. At that point they usually end up in the scrap bin. You could tear it down and inspect. If the oil sump (lower crankcase) is damaged just toss it. The HRR isn’t a high dollar unit your probably not going to make much by parting it out. May not be worth your time but that’s for you to decide.


----------



## rwh963 (Tuesday at 4:59 PM)

yeah, i'll check ebay first. i know the bags sell well. and i believe the new blades fit my non-blade brakes hhr216 model. so, there is at least a silver lining! thx to everyone for your input.


----------



## rwh963 (Tuesday at 5:54 PM)

Wait! May not be game over yet. See video:


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Tuesday at 7:37 PM)

That’s certainly an option if your feeling adventurous.


----------



## mbrick (Tuesday at 9:33 PM)

That is a solid mower and aside from the stump would otherwise run for many hours. I would try to straighten the crank or tear down the engine and replace the crank.


----------



## frank_ (Wednesday at 3:31 AM)

i,ve straightened a few of those cranks, i usually tip it on its side and pull the cord to check for runout, they are popular with uk contractors, and are $1.5k ish, so well worth repairing


----------

